

Ask HN: Which hardware manufacturer writes the best datasheets? - ISL


======
ISL
OP here: I'm a big fan of Analog Devices' work, and recommend them to our
students as a reference for what a good datasheet should look like.

I'm perpetually on the lookout for other great datasheets, hence the Ask HN.

------
poseid
atmel and ti - but they are dense too

------
gesman
Intel

